# Unknown leaks.. Please see pics and give input



## LaJones (Oct 27, 2010)

Anyone know what tubes these are and how to stop the leaks?


----------



## LaJones (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## LaJones (Oct 27, 2010)

What the? How come the pics didn't work? I don't understand how it works I guess.. Any help?


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

upload pics to a server (imageshack, photobucket for example) then use the image insert button to post


----------



## speedstock345 (Aug 13, 2011)

can't help without pic. Either way here is the common oil leak.

Oil Pan: Check the condition of the oil pan and its gasket. The oil pan should not be banged, dented, or warped. If this happens the gasket may not seal properly and cause oil to leak. Check the oil pan drain plug.

Distributor: Distributor O Ring is a common leak that will leak from the top of the engine to the bottom. The O Ring goes bad overtime due to wear and tear. Replace the oil ring and the problem should be fixed.

Rear main seal: The rear main seal prevents oil from leaking around the back of the crankshaft. This isn’t a easy job to do at home. Bring the vehicle to a mechanic and have them change the rear main seal for you.

Transmission oil leak: Transmission seal can go badly and fluid will leak. Check all transmission lines. Check transmission drain plug.

Brake fluid leak: Check the piston for the caliper, the seal can leak fluid. Check all break hoses and line condition. Check the brake master cylinder.

Valve cover: Check the engine’s valve cover; the seal will go bad overtime due to high miles and wear and tear. This is a simple job and can be done at home.

PCV: Check the pcv as the rubber grommet may go bad and leak. Although the leak may not be huge, overtime it can build up. It is better to change the pcv along with the grommet. These parts should not cost more than $10 at a local auto parts store or Walmart.

Oil Filter: This is a common leak, and oil filter should be change if there is a leak. Any DIY backyard mechanic can change this. If a monkey can change an oil filter, you can too.

Power steering: Check all the power steering hoses as it can go bad overtime. A bad power steering can result in a loss of power making steering difficult. 

http://www.enginemisfire.com/common-car-oil-leak/


----------



## RustyNCA (Aug 2, 2011)

speedstock345 said:


> Oil Filter: This is a common leak, and oil filter should be change if there is a leak. Any DIY backyard mechanic can change this. If a monkey can change an oil filter, you can too.
> 
> http://www.enginemisfire.com/common-car-oil-leak/


 Is this a leak at the top of the filter? I just picked up a 95 VR6 for $200, got wheels on it today, drove it and noticed it is leaking pretty badly at the top of the filter? 

Cheers 
RustyNCA


----------

